# Pickled Sausages!



## lugnutz (Jul 10, 2010)

I gave pickled sausages a try today.  I used lil smokies and all beef hotdogs as the test subjects.  I did small batches in 1/2 pint jelly jars.  I used both meats in each jar to speed up the experiment.  2 jars were with hab peppers 2 were with cayenne powder and the last jar had both and marked with XXX !

I used the same brine for all of the jars and added garlic and onion to each jar as well.

I had some brine left over and lots of lil smokies so I did a pint and added hab black pepper in large amounts and some cajun seasoning.

I'll take pics after they have had a chance to cool. They will be ready to try in 2 weeks.


----------



## meateater (Jul 10, 2010)

Hmmm. I gotta see the result, sounds interesting.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 10, 2010)

It sounds pretty good to me. I will have to look check back for I do want to see thai one thur.


----------



## pandemonium (Jul 10, 2010)

yea that sounds really Good, i like those fake meat pickled sausages at the convenience store.


----------



## lugnutz (Jul 11, 2010)

waiting is gonna be hard to do!
	

		
			
		

		
	











thanx for looking


----------



## sharonazamboni (Jul 12, 2010)

I love pickled sausage, I just may try this soon!


----------



## lugnutz (Jul 12, 2010)

The brine I am trying is 2 cups cider vinegar 1 cup white vinegar 1.5 cups water 1 Tablespoon brown sugar and 1 tablespoon pickling spice simmered on stove for 15 minutes.

Just incase anyone wants to give it a go before I have the chance to test it out !


----------



## coffee_junkie (Jul 12, 2010)

I was in Michigan last week and bought a huge tub of pickled bologna made by Kogels, MAN I love that stuff, I am gonna have to try some myself.


----------



## chainsaw (Jul 12, 2010)

Looks fantastic and I bet they would be good with beer!


----------



## lugnutz (Jul 12, 2010)

ok I couldn't wait, I opened a test jar, things I think I should change..NO PICKLING SPICE and maybe just a touch of brown sugar, maybe 1/2 teaspoon.  But they do leave a lingering burn on your lips !


----------



## tank (Jul 12, 2010)

Do you have to cool the brine before starting?  Do you leave everything at Room Temperature for the two weeks or in the fridge?  Do you cook the meat before brining.  Also with the hab peppers how many and do you simmer them also or just add them when you do the meat?  I just ate one of the over the counter fakes the other day and said to my wife that I needed to get a recipe for this.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 12, 2010)

Those sound great!

I used to love the "Hot Bologna" they had in bars in my younger bar hopping days. Last I remember they were about 6" long, cut in half lengthwise for 75 cents. They were good, but if you ate more than 2, they gave a nasty heartburn!

Let us know how they end up,

Bear


----------



## lugnutz (Jul 12, 2010)

Quote:


Tank said:


> Do you have to cool the brine before starting?  Do you leave everything at Room Temperature for the two weeks or in the fridge?  Do you cook the meat before brining.  Also with the hab peppers how many and do you simmer them also or just add them when you do the meat?  I just ate one of the over the counter fakes the other day and said to my wife that I needed to get a recipe for this.  Thanks for posting.


I did not cool the brine, put directly into fridge when done filling. The meat is already cooked so no need to cook again ( PLEASE make sure you used pre cooked, or cook it yourself before pickling ). The habs I put about half a dried hab directly into the jar with the onion, garlic and sausage.

The ones I've sampled so far seem to lack the twang of the convienence store ones. perhaps I should have gone all white vinegar ??


----------



## coffee_junkie (Jul 12, 2010)

Lugnutz said:


> Quote:
> 
> I did not cool the brine, put directly into fridge when done filling. The meat is already cooked so no need to cook again ( PLEASE make sure you used pre cooked, or cook it yourself before pickling ). The habs I put about half a dried hab directly into the jar with the onion, garlic and sausage.
> 
> The ones I've sampled so far seem to lack the twang of the convienence store ones. perhaps I should have gone all white vinegar ??


Just wait a couple weeks, save the brine, boil a bunch of eggs peel them and place in the brine, wait a few more weeks and viola, pickled eggs to boot!


----------



## lugnutz (Jul 12, 2010)

If they don't taste any better in 2 weeks I'm gonna dump the brine and hope it kills some weeds ! 

I will not use pickling spice again  might try cajun 

whats the difference in white and cider vinegar? just flavor?


----------



## alblancher (Jul 12, 2010)

I am really surprised that your recipe didn't require pressure canning.  Anytime you can meat, fish or low acid foods pressure canning is required.  Maybe with everything precooked and the vinegar you are able to keep the bad bugs down.  Are you supposed to keep them refrigerated?

The difference between cider vinegar and white vinegar is acidity and taste.  White vinegar is more acidic and cider vinegar has more taste.  Most canning recipes use white vinegar because the acidity is what preserves the food.

You may consider placing the pickling spice in a piece of cheese cloth so it can be removed before packing.

Good luck


----------



## lugnutz (Jul 12, 2010)

alblancher said:


> I am really surprised that your recipe didn't require pressure canning.  Anytime you can meat, fish or low acid foods pressure canning is required.  Maybe with everything precooked and the vinegar you are able to keep the bad bugs down.  Are you supposed to keep them refrigerated?
> 
> The difference between cider vinegar and white vinegar is acidity and taste.  White vinegar is more acidic and cider vinegar has more taste.  Most canning recipes use white vinegar because the acidity is what preserves the food.
> 
> ...


Yes they are refridgerated.  I think its the clove that is killin my desired effect. Maybe just dillweed next time?


----------



## lugnutz (Jul 14, 2010)

The flavor is getting better as they sit longer, I'd still cut down the brown sugar next time and maybe I'd use the pickling spice but about half.

The all beef hot dogs are the weinners..uh..WINNERS !!  The texture is much better than the smokies, they are more firm. And I think they taste a bit better as well.

I tried the cayenne + hab jar...wow I think that is the way to go for the fire that I like, I'll keep ya posted as I continue to sample instead of letting sit for 2 wks like I was supposed to do.


----------



## crockadale (Jul 14, 2010)

Try this, You will like it!!!!!

Pickled sausage

　

2 lbs pre-cooked keilbasa (or what ever you want to use, but must have been either cooked at the factory, or you will have to do so. Once i get back to sausage making, will be using my own!)

1 small onion sliced Omit 
1 cup water
3/4 cup brown sugar *Change to ¼ cup white or granulated)*
3 cups vinegar of your choice
1 teaspoon hot red pepper flakes ( i used a tablespoon) *Change to 1 ½ TBS*

1 tbl pickling spices. *Change to 1 ½ Tbs *

*Add ½ Tsp cayenne*

*Add 1 Tbs Fine choped garlic*

*Add 4 drops red food color*

put 2 wide mouth canning jars in boiling water to heat up. Boiled up the liquids (don't worry folks, recipe to follow.... ). after they reached boiling point, simmered for 5 minutes. Packed the hot jars fresh outta the water, with some onion on the bottom and then layered the peppers, more onions, hot dogs, sausage, till almost to the top. Poured half of the simmering liquid in the jars. This was not enuff liquid, so i topped off with more vinegar. Took the HOT jar lid outta the boiling water, and placed on top. make SURE the lid is wiped clean. THIS A IMPORTANT STEP, cause the vinegar will degrade the rubber seal on the jar lid. Placed the ring ontop, and twisted down tite. Will wait for the jars to cool down, then refridge for couple days at least. From what i read, the longer it sits, the better it gets.
 

This is a recipie I picked up on this site several months ago The changes I made are in red.


----------



## bayouchilehead (Jul 14, 2010)

I will have to give this a try. Once I hear how they are from someone else!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 14, 2010)

Here is one I found for Bologna, You could add peppers & tweak according to your taste.

*PICKLED SAUSAGE #1    *

Use ring baloney, smoked sausage or any type of sausage that is already cooked.
Peel off skin and slice into 1/4 inch slices and start a layer of sausage in the bottom of a quart jar.
Add a layer of sliced onion cut into the same thickness.
Continue until jar is filled with layers of onion and sausage.

Pour on the "brine" until everything is covered.
Mix 1/2 cup sugar with 3/4 cup vinegar in a 2 cup measure.
Add enough water to make 2 cups.
Stir thoroughly until sugar is melted.
Brine will be tart but meat and onion will absorb that.
Store in refrigerator overnight keeping covered.
Keep in refrigerator.


----------



## lugnutz (Jul 15, 2010)

crockadale said:


> Try this, You will like it!!!!!
> 
> Pickled sausage
> 
> ...


I'll give it a try next, I like the changes you made with an exception for the MORE pickling spice, so far that seems to be the most offensive part of mine with too sweet a close second.

I will say the last jar I opened, the pickling spice wasn't as harsh as the first one. Perhaps it mellows with age? Still too sweet tho so I'll half the sugar and or change to white.


----------



## sharonazamboni (Aug 3, 2010)

This thread made me want pickled kielbasa, but I made some pickled beef mini franks, since I had some in the freezer. 

1 1/2 c. water, 2 c. white vinegar, 1 tablespoon salt. I also threw in a few banana pepper rings that were in the fridge. They were ready to eat in a few days.

I like this mixture because I don't want sweet or spicy, just sausage flavor. I'm going to use this for pickled eggs, too, as soon as my jar is empty.


----------

